

Apple stops Nest product sales in the US - brock_r
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33655417

======
lsiunsuex
This is news only in that it's "news" \- nothing about the decision to do this
should surprise anyone. Apple isn't Best Buy - why would they sell a product
that doesn't work in their ecosystem. It would be like the Microsoft stores
selling controllers for the Playstation.

